# BikesDirect? Motobecane?



## RENO (Apr 28, 2009)

Anybody ever purchase a bike from these guys? Looks like some good reviews online for them along with some of their bikes. Not too familiar with Motobecane bikes though?
http://www.bikesdirect.com/


----------



## Philpug (Apr 28, 2009)

RENO said:


> Anybody ever purchase a bike from these guys? Looks like some good reviews online for them along with some of their bikes. Not too familiar with Motobecane bikes though?
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/


Motobecane is French, Very popular bikes back in the 70's.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

Are you looking to buy a MTB or road bike?


----------



## MR. evil (May 4, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Motobecane is French, Very popular bikes back in the 70's.



Motobecane WAS French....BikesDirect bought the name several years ago to slap on their bikes. My last bike was an Ibex, sold on the internet only like BikesDirect but I would give an edge to Ibex in value. The component packages on the Ibex bikes are better IMO.


----------



## RENO (May 5, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Are you looking to buy a MTB or road bike?



I'm looking for a Mountain Bike. Decided not to take a chance on Bikesdirect even though they have some nice prices and good spec. I need to actually touch the bike and at least sit on it before buying. I also know nothing about Motobecane bikes even though they and Bikesdirect get mostly good reviews online. I'll stick to names I know about. Checking out Craigslist too. Some possibilities...
I'm gonna hit this Bike Flea Market/Swap on Saturday in Breinigsville PA near Allentown. Friend at work goes to it every year and there's always great deals. He bought 2 bikes there the last few times he's gone at more than 1/2 off. Also his bike team sells a bunch of used bikes and other equipment there every year. I'll bring my hardtail and see if anybody wants to buy it. Good bike (TREK 6700), but I just want a full susp now. Body doesn't take too kindly to punishment as good now as when I was in my 20's! :lol: Maybe I can pick up a nice used full susp or maybe even a new 08 leftover. I'm not looking to spend $2000+ on a bike. We'll see...
http://www.lvvelo.org/swapmeets.php
http://www.thevelodrome.com/PDFs/spring swap flyer.pdf


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2009)

I'll have to see how my weekend shapes up but that bike swap looks like a good idea!


----------



## boston_e (May 5, 2009)

I dont know anything about them... but sometimes if something looks too good to be true, then maybe it is? ......... Just what my instincts would tell me.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

RENO said:


> Decided not to take a chance on Bikesdirect even though they have some nice prices and good spec. I need to actually touch the bike and at least sit on it before buying. I also know nothing about Motobecane bikes even though they and Bikesdirect get mostly good reviews online. I'll stick to names I know about.



Probably a good plan.  I'd be a little leery about ordering one from them too.


----------



## boston_e (May 5, 2009)

Although if you search a bit... you find some decent reviews of Motobecane bikes online:

http://www.mountainbiketales.com/reviews/motophantom.htm

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/motobecane/PRD_367419_5668crx.aspx


----------

